# Touch up paint



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I've been using standard Nissan touch up paint for minor scratches...but it looks like typewriter "whiteout"...

There must be something better...something that would blend in better...

Any thoughts/ideas???

thanx
Steve


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

Same here... unless you do small dabs with very little paint on the brush, it looks really gross.


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I did read in some forum somewhere that there was a "2 part" touch up paint that had a base color and then some kind of a "clear overcoat"...

The writer in the forum claimed that with this particular brand of touchup or method the results were essentially invisible...

And that the overcoat material could be used over the original Nissan touchup paint and the results were essentially the same as this other stuff...

Can't find that post, maybe someone else has heard of this stuff???


Steve


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm having the same problem.

I'm thinking of sanding the areas that need work, and spray painting and then using a clear coat. 

This past weekend I tried using a rubbing compound afterwards, to try to blend the "whiteout" paint in with the rest of it, and it didn't do anything that I could see. 

I think I could do a little better with spray paint. Think I'll give that a try before I seek professional help.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I've read that paintscratch.com is good... I bought some paint from them over the weekend (yesterday), but I probably won't be using it for a few weeks. They ask for your VIN number and everything to make sure the paint match is perfect.


----------

